# Hey, I'm really weak..



## druskii (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey I'm Andrew. I'm new to this place and martial arts. The reason im thinking of taking martial arts is because, I'm really skinny, and weak, and alot of people always mess with me just because they can, I am bullied alot, and I want to be able to defend myself, and also ive always had an interest in martial arts. Ive been doing research on alot of different arts and settled on the fact that muay thai might be worth trying, i really signed up to gain info, motivation, and just meet other martial artists.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT Andrew! Those are the same reasons I started in the martial arts, and have never looked back since!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 27, 2011)

welcome to MT! You'll be stronger soon enough!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome and strength will come sooner than later


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome mate, enjoy the forums!


----------



## Narges (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Andrew
Good Luck with MA and welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## hilly1981 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!!

There are many wise and experienced martial artists on here, so you have come to the right place! 

I used to get bullied at school when I was younger because I was an easy target and low on self confidence. However after taking up martial arts in a quality karate school, I developed inner belief and self confidence. Once the bullies start to identify this (this will show in your appearance, attitude and body language) they should start backing off.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## IZDemon (Feb 1, 2011)

Muay Thai is a great choice. I also suggest plain ole' boxing, if Muay Thai does not work you for you. If you decide on either one of these, be prepared to get whipped into shape. They both focus a lot on conditioning and cardio.


----------



## Larry G. Bethers (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome.  In your training there are two things to remember:  Consistency and Persistency.  Never give up.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

